# [ACCESS XP] in Berichten Datensätze nebeneinander



## Gudy (25. Juni 2004)

Hi,
ich arbeite mit Office XP und kenne mich mit den Berichten auch recht gut aus. Nur schaffe ich es nur Datensätze aus der Tabelle untereinander zu drucken, ich möchte aber gern für Aufkleber immer 3 nebeneinander machen, gibt es da eine Lösung?

Gruß


----------



## thekorn (25. Juni 2004)

*Word*

Also ich würde es mit der Serienbreiffunktion von Word machen ("Ediketten").

Ich wüsste sonst nicht, wie man den Detaillbereich eines Berichtes sowohl horizantol als auch vertikal splittet

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Gudy (25. Juni 2004)

Hi, danke aber ich habe eine Lösung gefunden,
mann kan in den Einstellungen Spalten einstellen, damit habe ich da sjetzt gelöst, aber totzem danke...

cu


----------

